# TURBONATOR,COM



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

i could not help but to giggle like a little school girl when first reading this...Turbonator.com - Official Site 

im almost tempted to buy it just to see what happens


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Its probably junk.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..... "I'm the Turbonator, and I am here to pump you up!! And steal your money." The "swirling effect" won't do anything except slow down your incoming air, plus once the air hits the intake manifold, it gets broken up anyway.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

just watch myth busters on the discovery channel


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

why? have they done a thing on this?...i watch it once in a while, good show


----------

